# 8.5-jährig, welches Bike? Leichtgewichtig mit Frontfederung



## stahlross_CH (14. März 2016)

Welche Marken ausser Islabikes sind denn noch ziemlich leichtgewichtig? Ich denke da an ein 24 Zoll Fahrrad/Mountainbike welches eine Frontfederung hat. Sollte nicht über 12 Kg. sein. 
Wenn 26 Zoll auch geht mit kleinerem Rahmen (wie beim Islabikes small) wäre das natürlich toll? Gibt es Kinderbikes die das erfüllen?


----------



## TLarsen (14. März 2016)

Wäre die Selbstaufbau eine Option? Dann evtl. Poison Zyankali Rahmenset mit Federgabel in der Bucht kaufen. Leider kann ich nichts über die Rahmengeometrie sagen, das oberrohr könnte evtl. etwas zu lang sein.
Es gibt auch einen Set mit der Kurbel. Allerdings bin ich etwas skeptisch wegen 165mm Kurbellänge.
Ich überlege derzeit auch was mein Sohn als nächstes bekommt wenn Beinn 20 zu klein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (14. März 2016)

Poison Zyankali 24er in der Bucht? das möchte ich sehen.
Es gibt bei Poison ein 24er Rahmenset:
http://www.poison-bikes.de/Rahmen-Rahmen-Kits/MTB-Rahmen/HARDTAIL-RAHMEN-_Teilgefedert_-24-Zoll/
oder nur den Rahmen kaufen


----------



## Roelof (14. März 2016)

Klar gibt es die. Drehvial hat vor kurzem einen Geometrie-Faden für kleine 26 Zöller und 27,5 Zöller begonnen. Wenn es leichter sein darf, such doch mal nach Kinder werden groß, dort geht es um 3 Stk. hochwertige Kinderbikes von Lemonlipstick, Razor und mir. 
 

12,5kg ist doch recht schwer...


----------



## stahlross_CH (14. März 2016)

Nein, Eigenbau kommt leider nicht in Frage. Mein Mann und ich sind da erstens untalentiert und zeitmässig auch nicht interessiert... Ja, 12 Kg komplett ist oberes Mass. Das Beinn 26 small gibts ja mit knappen 10 Kilo. Dummerweise hat das keine Federung sonst....


----------



## Roelof (14. März 2016)

Was ist denn die preisliche Vorgabe?


----------



## Y_G (14. März 2016)

wie groß/klein ist den die/der Fahrer?


----------



## Fisch123 (14. März 2016)

Und dann gibt es immer noch den Transfer in die Schweiz, der nicht gerade günstig ist!


----------



## Bens_Papa (14. März 2016)

Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, kann ich das 26 Zoll X.13 von Kaniabikes mit der Magura TS8R-Gabel empfehlen.
Hat mein Sohnemann (Körpergröße 1,30m) seit 2 Wochen in Benutzung.
Keine 10 kg schwer - einfach ein (Kinder-)traum.

Grüße
Robin


----------



## Roelof (14. März 2016)

Ganz ohne Motor?? ;-)


----------



## trifi70 (14. März 2016)

Schweiz? Moskito Speedster Pro, 24" mit Federgabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (14. März 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Ganz ohne Motor?? ;-)


War das nicht Supurb?


----------



## Bens_Papa (14. März 2016)

@Roelof
Yes - es geht sogar auch ohne Motor 

@trifi70 
war mal geplant - ist aber geplatzt.


----------



## trifi70 (14. März 2016)

Schade. Es ist oft nicht leicht jemanden als Partner zu finden, um gute Ideen zumindest in Kleinserie umzusetzen. Oft weiß man nach ein paar Jahren: man war einfach auch etwas zu früh dran, der Markt "noch nicht reif". Vl. klappts ja noch.


----------



## track94 (14. März 2016)

Pepper hat noch 24 " um 10 kg mit Federgabel RST first air


----------



## stahlross_CH (14. März 2016)

Ok,danke! Ja Kids (es sind gleich zwei) sind um die 130, genau plus/minus 2 cm. Ne, Transfer in die CH muss nicht sein. Was es in D gibt, muss doch auch in der Schweiz zu finden sein... Ausserdem haben wir schon einmal zwei Islabikes zu uns schicken lassen...

Preis, keine Ahnung. Naja es muss nicht gleich High End Qualität sein.  Kommt bissel drauf an, was wir für die zwei Islas kriegen. Macht doch einfach Tipps mit Preisangabe, dann kann ich entscheiden. Danke!


----------



## trifi70 (14. März 2016)

Öhm, Tipps kamen doch. Nicht alles in der Schweiz zu kaufen, is halt so. Das Speedster schon, 899 Schweizer Tacken. Soon bisschen Eigeninitiative/Recherche, hier im Forum mal paar Threads anlesen, google Shopping wegen Preisen etc.?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (14. März 2016)

Bens_Papa schrieb:


> Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, kann ich das 26 Zoll X.13 von Kaniabikes mit der Magura TS8R-Gabel empfehlen.
> Hat mein Sohnemann (Körpergröße 1,30m) seit 2 Wochen in Benutzung.
> Keine 10 kg schwer - einfach ein (Kinder-)traum.
> 
> ...


Hammer-Rakete..!!!


----------



## KIV (14. März 2016)

stahlross_CH schrieb:


> Ok,danke! Ja Kids (es sind gleich zwei) sind um die 130, genau plus/minus 2 cm. Ne, Transfer in die CH muss nicht sein. Was es in D gibt, muss doch auch in der Schweiz zu finden sein... Ausserdem haben wir schon einmal zwei Islabikes zu uns schicken lassen...
> 
> Preis, keine Ahnung. Naja es muss nicht gleich High End Qualität sein.  Kommt bissel drauf an, was wir für die zwei Islas kriegen. Macht doch einfach Tipps mit Preisangabe, dann kann ich entscheiden. Danke!


Hier steht auch ein Preis dabei: http://kaniabikes.eu/bikes/twentyfour_suspension.php

Mein Favorit wäre grün mit schwarzer Gabel...


----------



## currygott (15. März 2016)

Mir hat gestern ein Verkäufer erklärt, dass es keine Federgabel auf dem Markt gibt die für Kinder konzipiert ist, die könnten also nicht auf das Gewicht von zB 25kg ansprechen?!?


----------



## Fisch123 (15. März 2016)

currygott schrieb:


> Mir hat gestern ein Verkäufer erklärt, dass es keine Federgabel auf dem Markt gibt die für Kinder konzipiert ist, die könnten also nicht auf das Gewicht von zB 25kg ansprechen?!?


War bestimmt ein geschulter BOC Mitarbeiter, kompetentes Fachpersonal also, die sich sonst im Laden immer verstecken, wenn man sie braucht. Wenn man endlich mal einen gefunden hat, kann aber doch nicht weiterhelfen.
Wie OBI, Hornbach und andere.


----------



## currygott (15. März 2016)

Äh nein, da war ich nicht... Es war tatsächlich ein Fachgeschäft und zwar dieses hier: http://www.radsport-smit.de


----------



## Fisch123 (15. März 2016)

currygott schrieb:


> Äh nein, da war ich nicht... Es war tatsächlich ein Fachgeschäft und zwar dieses hier: http://www.radsport-smit.de


Jep, die haben natürlich auch ne super Auswahl an hochwertigen Bikes für Kids.
Die einschlägigen Firmen die das auf der Pfanne haben, und sich Gedanken um Kinderbikes machen, wurden hier schon mehrfach genannt.


----------



## trifi70 (15. März 2016)

Die Smit Brüder waren mit die ersten, die Kania ins Programm genommen haben. So schlecht sind die jetzt auch nicht, wiewohl Ihr Schwerpunkt natürlich woanders liegt. Kein Vergleich zu Kugelblitz oder so, eh klar.

Es ist auch nicht so lange her, dass die obige Aussage noch stimmte. Und so richtig groß ist die Auswahl an funktionierenden Federgabeln fürs Kind wirklich nicht, oder? Nicht umsonst gibt es einige Schrauber, die eigentlich für Erwachsene gedachte Gabeln hernehmen und fürs Kindgewicht passend tunen.


----------



## trolliver (15. März 2016)

Jetzt muß ich aber wirklich eine Lanze für OBI, Hornbach und BOC zumindest in Oldenburg brechen. Da hat sich in den letzten 10, 20 Jahren einiges getan, und alle 3 (!) bieten wirklich freundliche, hilfsbereite und qualitativ gute Beratung an. Sei es um verschiedene Kassettenabstufungen oder Spezialkleber etc. gegangen, die kannten sich aus. Früher war das anders, das stimmt.


----------



## currygott (15. März 2016)

Also der Laden wurde mir telefonisch von Herrn Fischer von Kania empfohlen... Wir haben da auch unser 24"L-Kania gekauft. Ohne Federgabel... War auf jeden Fall preiswerter und ist auch leichter. Ich denke, Sohn wird es überleben.

Es war auch sehr nett die Räder mal "in echt" vor sich zu haben. Bisher hatten wir immer telefonische Bestellungen bei Islabikes, hier konten wir dann testen, ob es das 24" L oder doch eher das 26" S ist. Nachteil war die große Auswahl an hochpreisiger Bademode und die Anwesenheit der kleinen Schwester *augenroll*...


----------



## KIV (15. März 2016)

Ich bin noch immer der Meinung, dass eine Federgabel wirklich frühestens bei 24" in Frage kommt, je nach Einsatzzweck und Fahrergewicht - von ein paar 20"-Downhillexperten mal abgesehen...
Unser Junior ist jetzt im Alter von 8dreiviertel und 30kg KG auf 26" gewechselt. Vorher war mir das niedrigere Gewicht und das direktere Feedback vom Untergrund für ihn wichtiger. Jetzt geniesst er aber die Vorzüge der gefederten Gabel. Die Fox Float funktioniert bestens und er nutzt schon bei sehr moderaten Strecken mehr als den halben Federweg. Ich denke, dass die First Air ähnlich gut anspricht, die ist ja schließlich für Kids konzipiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlross_CH (16. März 2016)

Also Federgabel war nun beim 20 Zoll auch kein Thema, obwohl Sohni schon ne Weile davon schwärmt (logisch, ist ja auch ne tolle Marketing Strategie *Augenroll*. Jetzt, beim 24-er geht kein Weg mehr daran vorbei, das findet er völlig uncool! Deshalb auch kein Islabike mehr :-(

Ihr, die ihr alle im High End Segment angesiedelt seid: Was haltet ihr von diesem Teil? Ich könnte es günstig ergattern! Was würdet Ihr dafür zahlen? Es sieht sehr gepflegt aus, hat wenig Kratzer und so...
Danke für eure Meinung - bin selber eher Laie, möchte aber meinem Sohn was Gutes anschaffen, da er wirklich talentiert ist und ihm Crossbiking grossen Spass macht!

Beschrieb:


Das Merida Dakar Team V (Team grün) ein sehr schönes Mountainbike mit einer sehr hochwertigen Ausstattung:


Aluminium Mountainbikerahmen 13 Zoll
RST Federgabel Typ: First Air 24 Lockout
30 Gänge geschalten über Shimano SLX und Shimano XT Deore Umwerfer
Avid Single Digit 5R V-Brake Bremsen vorn und hinten
Alex ACE 20 Hohlkammerfelgen 24 Zoll
Merida Typ Kevlar Bereifung 24 x 2.0
schwarze Speichen DT Swiss Champion
Innenlager, Lenker und Vorbau von FSA.
Das Mountainbike ist vier jahre alt und in einem Top gepflegten Zustand. Es wurde jedes Jahr vor Saisonbeginn zur Inspektion gegeben.

Die ehemalige UPE des Herstellers lag bei 1.099,00 EUR.

Die Bedienungsanleitungen liegen komplett bei.

Das Mountainbike wiegt lediglich knapp 11kg.


----------



## trolliver (16. März 2016)

Ich würde es für eine gute Tuningbasis halten. Die Federgabel gilt als okay, das scheint ja wichtig zu sein. Ansonsten ist der übliche Mix eines großen Herstellers: billiger Rahmen (völlig okay) mit vielen billigen eigenen Teilen und ansonsten ein paar Hinguckern. Ich würde für solch ein Rad niemals 1100 Euro ausgeben, doch wenn du günstig dran kommst...

Die Kurbel sieht mir für Kinder arg lang aus, Austausch kostet richtig Geld. Keine Scheibenbremsen an 'ner Cross-Karre, na ja. Gibt hier welche, die schwören auf Cantis und wollen mit Scheiben nix zu tun haben. Ich habe aber immer den ehemaligen Preis im Auge, da passen Scheibenbremsen eher rein. Dann 30 Gänge... wer braucht's?

Will gut überlegt sein.


----------



## Y_G (16. März 2016)

was ist denn günstig, ich würde es nur als Basis zumtunen sehen. Ich persönlich würde nicht mehr als 250€ dafür ausgeben. Bei mir würde ausser Rahmen, Gabel und Schaltwerk wohl eh nichts übrigbleiben...


----------



## trifi70 (16. März 2016)

Grundgewicht ist soweit in Ordnung. Für 200 - max. 250 Eur kaufen und dann tunen. Das wäre für mich ok. Aber genau das wolltet ihr ja eigentlich nicht...


----------



## stahlross_CH (16. März 2016)

Nein, das wollen wir nicht. Was soll denn getuned werden? Es wäre für ca. 300 EUR. 
Tja danke für eure Meinung. Wollte nur mal sicher sein, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt. Werde wohl weiter schauen Richtung Specialized, Cube, Scott, etc. zumal das Merida nicht um die Ecke zu erwerben ist...


----------



## trolliver (17. März 2016)

300 Euro wäre mir gebraucht auch zu viel. Der ehemalige Neupreis spielt eigentlich keine Rolle, der war ohnehin zu hoch. Aber du bräuchtest eine kürzere Kurbel, davon gehe ich aus. Die finde mal zu einem guten Preis. Wäre es ein Isla, würden dafür 400 Euro und mehr aufgeboten, egal, in welchem Zustand, doch das wäre auch insgesamt wirklich der entsprechenden Kindergröße angemessen aufgebaut - und hat einen entsprechenden Ruf.

Für das Merida, in Anbetracht des guten Zustandes: 200 Euro, wegen der Gabel.


----------



## KIV (17. März 2016)

stahlross_CH schrieb:


> Nein, das wollen wir nicht. Was soll denn getuned werden? Es wäre für ca. 300 EUR.
> Tja danke für eure Meinung. Wollte nur mal sicher sein, ob sich der Aufwand lohnt. Werde wohl weiter schauen Richtung Specialized, Cube, Scott, etc. zumal das Merida nicht um die Ecke zu erwerben ist...


Etwas leichteres/preiswerteres und dann noch in kindgerechter Geometrie wirst Du von den o.g. Großserienanbietern mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht finden.


----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2016)

Das fürchte ich auch. Bei Scott und Konsorten braucht ihr eigentlich nicht schauen...  es sei denn, ihr findet ein bereits getunetes.


----------



## KIV (17. März 2016)

Ich finde das oben gezeigte Merida übrigens voll okay, wenn es schnell und günstig sein soll. 
11kg (sicher? Und dann noch inkl. Pedalen?) ist schon sehr gut, zumal mit vorne 3-fach und Originalbereifung. Alleine durch leichtere Schläuche und Reifen holst Du locker 400-500 g raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2016)

Kurbel tauschen auf 1fach (die muss eh kürzer). Linken Schaltgriff, Umwerfer und Hörnchen weg. Sattelstütze (mit Kloben?!) ersetzen. Laufräder und Reifen scheinen schon leicht, sonst käme das Gesamtgewicht nicht hin. Aber dafür muss man halt schrauben (können/wollen).

Was spricht denn gegen ein Cycletech aus der Schweiz? Der Preis, die Optik, Technik?


----------



## trolliver (17. März 2016)

Keine Federgabel spricht glaube ich gegen Cycletech.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich KIV unt Trifi an. Schlecht ist das nicht, vielleicht bin ich mit meinen Preisvorstellungen auch von gestern.  Und dann Reifen und Kurbel tauschen. Wobei letzteres meist den Tausch des Innenlagers nach sich zieht... und dann kommt man schon wieder in die Nähe des Tunens.

Oder Ihr macht es wie Herbert (der die mit Abstand meisten Posts im Thread Kids on Tour Galerie beisteuert): der pfeift auf ergonomische Kurbellängen und fährt mit seiner Familie einfach die besten Touren. Sohnemann hat ganz normale Shimano-Kurbeln von Erwachsenen. Auch wenn viele Bedenken geäußert haben, seinem Filius scheint es nicht zu schaden.

Ich würde dennoch versuchen, den Preis noch zu drücken, falls das Merida noch in der engeren Wahl liegt.


----------



## stahlross_CH (17. März 2016)

Ok danke. Mir geht es nicht darum ein noch leichteres Bike zu finden. 11/12 kg sind wie gesagt ok. Was ist aber der Vorteil einer kürzeren Kurbel?? 

30 Gänge sind wirklich nicht nötig. Aber sind sie ein Nachteil? Genutzt werden wohl eh nur 10-12?? Aber ein WIRKLICHER Nachteil ist dies ja nicht..


----------



## KIV (17. März 2016)

Ist trivial: Bei einer zu langen Kurbel wird das Bein über 90Grad eingefaltet und/oder überstreckt.


----------



## trolliver (17. März 2016)

Die optimale Kurbellänge kann man ermitteln, z.B. hier. Wenn die Abweichung sehr groß ausfällt, würde *ich* eine kleinere besorgen. Ergonomie bedeutet hier auch ein gutes Kräfteverhältnis zum Treten.


----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2016)

Zu lange Kurbel macht keinen Spaß und kann sogar Aua machen. Deshalb: lieber zu kurz als zu lang.

Federgabel? Cycletech liefert doch so wie man es möchte, also entweder mit oder ohne. Oder war das mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (17. März 2016)

Ah... vielleicht verwechsle ich die gerade mit Velotraum. Ich dachte, Cycletech Kinderräder seien immer ohne Federgabel.

Aber egal ob mit oder ohne: wahrscheinlich zu viel $$$


----------



## KIV (17. März 2016)

Mit Franken im Portemonnaie relativieren sich $ und € ganz schnell...


----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2016)

Mein ich ja, vor allem weil die halt aus CH kommen. Und die gibts dann dort ja auch gebraucht. Leider kommen keine konkreten Antworten, so ist schwer zu helfen...

Was mich auch wundert: anfangs hieß es explizit "mit Federung". Ja, was denn nun?!


----------



## stahlross_CH (17. März 2016)

KIV schrieb:


> Mit Franken im Portemonnaie relativieren sich $ und € ganz schnell...


Was soll denn das nun heissen? *kopfkratz* Jetzt geht die Diskussion in eine komische Richtung. Hier in der CH hat man auch ganz andere Lebensunterhaltskosten als in $ oder € ! Da relativiert sich der Franken im Portemonnaie (sofern man ihn denn im Portemonnaie hat) auch wieder ganz schnell!



trifi70 schrieb:


> Mein ich ja, vor allem weil die halt aus CH kommen. Und die gibts dann dort ja auch gebraucht. Leider kommen keine konkreten Antworten, so ist schwer zu helfen...
> 
> Was mich auch wundert: anfangs hieß es explizit "mit Federung". Ja, was denn nun?!


 Hä?! MIT Federung. Na, wo hab ich denn was anderes geschrieben?
Also, ich geb doch konkrete Antworten! Weiss gerade nicht wo ich auf dem Schlauch stehe...

Da wir den Franken also lieber im Portemonnaie haben, als useren Kindern ein überteuertes Bike zu kaufen (Cycletech) welches in 2-3 Jahren eh wieder nicht mehr passt und nur noch für einen Drittel verkauft werden kann, kommen von den High End Bikes eben diesmal nur Occasionen, sprich "gebraucht" in Frage. Und nein, Cycletech gibt es kaum gebraucht. Wahrscheinlich denkt Herr und Frau Schweizer ähnlich wie ich - siehe unten - und es suchen alle gebraucht oder eben legen keinen Wert darauf so ein hochwertiges Bike für 2, 3 Jahre anzuschaffen.

Ich wollte von euch eigentlich nur wissen, was denn eine gute Alternative zum Islabike wäre. Naürlich auch preislich in dem Rahmen. Vielleicht habe ich mich nicht klar ausgedrückt...



trolliver schrieb:


> Die optimale Kurbellänge kann man ermitteln, z.B. hier. Wenn die Abweichung sehr groß ausfällt, würde *ich* eine kleinere besorgen. Ergonomie bedeutet hier auch ein gutes Kräfteverhältnis zum Treten.


 Danke, schau ich mir mal an!



KIV schrieb:


> Ist trivial: Bei einer zu langen Kurbel wird das Bein über 90Grad eingefaltet und/oder überstreckt.


 Na schön! Danke auf dafür!

Also ich weiss ja nicht : Wenn man absolut der Bastler ist und es einem auch Spass macht, man zeitlich keine Einschränkungen hat, kann man wohl das beste aus einem Kinderbike rausholen. Ich bin auch nicht dafür, dass meine Kids, die gerade mal knapp 25 kg wiegen ein 16 Kg Bike den Berg raufschleppen, nein, muss nicht sein! Aber mal ehrlich: Ging es uns damals besser? Und ja wir wurden auch gross und STARK damit, (vielleicht gerade deshalb!) und haben Velotouren unternommen. Tja! Heute geht einfach alles ein wenig zu sehr in den Kuschelmodus der Kleinen! Man kann auch alles übertreiben! So! Ende OT!

Ich dachte, nein, ich hoffte es gäbe ein Bike, wie das Isla, das ich damals auch dank MTB News überhaupt gefunden habe! Es war preislich ok und bietet wirklich ganz ne Menge (Ergonomisches)! War ne coole Sache! Wäre ich nie drauf gekommen auf dem CH - Markt! Wenn es dies nun für ein 24-er mit Federgabel nicht gibt, never mind. Meine Kinder werden auch ein etwas schwereres Bike überleben!

Ich danke für Eure Gedanken und werde das daraus gelernte in die Entscheidung einfliessen lassen!


----------



## trolliver (17. März 2016)

Was High-End angeht: jedem das seine.  Das gilt natürlich überrall auf der Welt, auch in der Schweiz. Sonst würden dort nur Kids mit Cycletech-Rädern rumfahren. ;-))

Nach all dem würde ich mir das Merida doch noch einmmal näher ansehen. Ist da preislich vielleicht noch etwas drin? Und gefällt es dem Kind?


----------



## Fisch123 (17. März 2016)

Warum so schwer?
In der Schweiz ist doch Kania auch vertreten. Lieber mal ein Franken mehr ausgeben, das relativiert sich doch beim Verkauf  wieder. Gerade in der Schweiz


----------



## trifi70 (17. März 2016)

Sorry für Verwirrung mit/ohne Federgabel. Also mit. Sonst machte das Merida auch keinen Sinn. Klar.

Ich meine, das "Problem" ist folgendes: Rad wie Isla (nur mit Federgabel), ABER als Occasion. Und hier wird es schwierig. Erstmal, weil ihr nicht die einzigen seid, die dieses suchen. Und grad bei Euch macht es auch Sinn, ein möglichst leichtes Rad zu fahren.  Aber schwerer wiegt, dass es diesen "Trend" zu leichtgewichtigen Kinderfahrrädern noch nicht allzu lange gibt und somit diese eher selten auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu finden sind.

Also entweder mit einem der üblichen Verdächtigen wie Scott, Cube, Merida und seinen Nachteilen (Gewicht, oft wenig funktionierende Federgabel, Kurbel zu lang) leben oder aber 1x tiefer in die Tasche greifen und was Gutes kaufen und beim späteren Wiederverkauf auch ordentlich was zurückbekommen. Ich glaube, diese Entscheidung müsst ihr treffen. Ob es dann Kania oder aus Lokalpatriotismus Cycletech oder was auch immer wird, ist dann erst der nachfolgende Schritt. Viel Glück.


----------



## stahlross_CH (17. März 2016)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Sorry für Verwirrung mit/ohne Federgabel. Also mit. Sonst machte das Merida auch keinen Sinn. Klar.
> 
> Ich meine, das "Problem" ist folgendes: Rad wie Isla (nur mit Federgabel), ABER als Occasion. Und hier wird es schwierig. Erstmal, weil ihr nicht die einzigen seid, die dieses suchen. Und grad bei Euch macht es auch Sinn, ein möglichst leichtes Rad zu fahren.  Aber schwerer wiegt, dass es diesen "Trend" zu leichtgewichtigen Kinderfahrrädern noch nicht allzu lange gibt und somit diese eher selten auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt zu finden sind.
> 
> Also entweder mit einem der üblichen Verdächtigen wie Scott, Cube, Merida und seinen Nachteilen (Gewicht, oft wenig funktionierende Federgabel, Kurbel zu lang) leben oder aber 1x tiefer in die Tasche greifen und was Gutes kaufen und beim späteren Wiederverkauf auch ordentlich was zurückbekommen. Ich glaube, diese Entscheidung müsst ihr treffen. Ob es dann Kania oder aus Lokalpatriotismus Cycletech oder was auch immer wird, ist dann erst der nachfolgende Schritt. Viel Glück.


Du bringst es auf den PUnkt! Endlich ;-)
Nee, ich möchte ja schon ein besseres Bike. Nur meine Kids sind einfach kleine Racker. Ich weiss dann nicht wie der Zustand nach 3 Jahren noch ist und ob dann der Return beim Verkauf wirklich so gross ist. Nehmen wir an ich kaufe ein 800.-- Bike. Hier wird dafür gebraucht niemand 400.- bezahlen. No way! Ich versuche meine Islas an den Mann, öhm Frau zu bringen. Die schätzen ja dieses tolle Bike gar nicht, weil der Namen hier wohl völlig unbekannt ist! Wenn ich jetzt wüsste die zwei Islas bringen uns noch so und so viel, dann würde ich auch tiefer in die Tasche greifen. Mein Mann sieht eben den Sinn auch gar nicht in einem teuren Bike für die zwei Naseweise. Zwillinge halt, kein Kind da, das es auch gebrauchen kann, wenn es zu klein wird... Das sind alles Überlegungen.


----------



## pebcak (17. März 2016)

Wie groß ist das Kind denn überhaupt? Ich hab meinen Sohn mit 9 auf ein xs 26er gesetzt, ging super. Um das abschätzen zu können müsste man mal Körpergrösse und Schrittlänge wissen.


----------



## stahlross_CH (17. März 2016)

Also Schrittlänge Boy: 59.5 bei 1.29m
Schrittlänge Girl: 62.5 bei 1.33 m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlross_CH (18. März 2016)

Aaaaalso, für Sohni wird es wohl das Merida. Die Kurbellänge ist 16.5cm. Macht 3 cm zuviel. Naja. Wenn wir Glück haben kriegen wir es unter 300 EUR. Es ist ne Auktion. Ansonsten...

Jetzt gehts ja noch um das Mädelbike: 

Ich wäre froh, wenn Ihr mir sagen könntet, welches von den aufgeführten Kinderbikes denn das kleinere Übel wäre: 
Scott (welches Modell? Contessa, Scale etc.?)
BMC
Ghost
Spezialised (Hotrock?)
Cube
Bergamont

Gibt es nirgends eine Hitliste? Eine Website, wo Gewichte und Spezifikationen der verschiedenen Anbieter verglichen werden?? Ich habe von allen Bikes irgendwie nur Fetzen von Fakten. Oft fehlt aber eine zuverläsige Gewichtsangabe.


----------



## trifi70 (18. März 2016)

Gewicht hängt u.a. auch vom Baujahr ab. Manche haben vorne 3fach, andere nur 1 Kettenblatt. Die Reifen können Unterschiede machen etc. pp. Achte auch auf die Geometrie. Was nützt ein (relativ) leichtes Bike, wenn das Mädel zu gestreckt drauf sitzt.

Für das Merida setzt Euch unbedingt ein Limit. Wie gesagt ist 300 schon relativ hoch angesetzt...


----------



## LockeTirol (19. März 2016)

Ich würde natürlich auch ein VPACE MAX26 vorschlagen. Das geht ab 1,30 sehr gut.


----------



## giant_r (19. März 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ich würde natürlich auch ein VPACE MAX26 vorschlagen. Das geht ab 1,30 sehr gut.


...gibt es ja sicher auch fuer um die 300e,...nix fuer ungut, aber den konnte ich mit nicht verkneifen. ohne frage ist das vpace ein klasse bike.


----------



## LockeTirol (19. März 2016)

Oh sorry, das mit 300 hatte ich überlesen


----------



## trolliver (19. März 2016)

Habt Ihr das Merida erhalten?

Zu den genannten Firmen bzw. deren Kinderrädern kann ich leider nichts sagen. Ich glaube auch, es käme dabei auf den einzelnen Erhaltungs- und Entwicklungszustand an.


----------



## olki77 (20. März 2016)

stahlross_CH schrieb:


> Aaaaalso, für Sohni wird es wohl das Merida. Die Kurbellänge ist 16.5cm. Macht 3 cm zuviel. Naja. Wenn wir Glück haben kriegen wir es unter 300 EUR. Es ist ne Auktion. Ansonsten...
> 
> Jetzt gehts ja noch um das Mädelbike:
> 
> ...



Hi,
habe meinem 8 jährigen Sohn (1,35) ein Commencal Meta HT 24 gekauft. Bin sehr zufrieden. Finde die Ausstattung für ein Kinderbike zu diesem Preis teuer aber angemessen. Die Alpha Rides Gabel tut was sie soll. was bei Kindergabeln ja oft nicht der Fall ist.
Hoffe das war hilfreich ;-)
vg olki


----------



## Waldfabi (20. März 2016)

Wie wäre es denn mit dem:
http://www.conway-bikes.de/modell/conway-ms-200-federgabel/

Gibt es mit und ohne Federgabel in 20/24/26".

Gruß
Tom


----------



## petrol (21. März 2016)

http://www.orbea.com/de-de/fahrrader/mx-24-xc/

das wäre meine Wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hobbes58 (22. März 2016)

Hallo hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Bulls Nova Team Race 26 http://www.bulls.de/bikes/show/nova-team-race-26/? Es hat meiner recht großen 8jährigen Tochter gut gepasst. Aber taugt der Rahmen etwas und funktioniert eine Reba bei 25kg Körpergewicht? Ich würd mich über Erfahrungsberichte freuen!


----------



## Bens_Papa (22. März 2016)

Hatte vor dem Kauf des Kania X.13 das Bulls Nova Team Race in die engere Auswahl gezogen. Das Ding ist für den aktuellen Preis bei Stadler (EUR 992,00) wahrlich keine schlechte Wahl und ziemlich leicht. DieKomponenten sind mehr als ordentlich, nur der Rahmen sieht m.E. etwas gewöhnungsbedüftig aus. Die Reba RL ist im Prinzip eine sehr gute Gabel mit geringem Losbrechmoment. Wenn man das Ding auf 25kg abstimmt, wird durch die Negativfeder von den 100mm Federweg sicherlich einiges eingebüßt werden.	

Grüße
Robin


----------



## trifi70 (23. März 2016)

Interessant, dass 26" jetzt unter "Kids"-Label verkauft wird.  Die haben versucht, die Überstandshöhe so niedrig als möglich zu halten, deshalb wohl die ungewöhnliche Rahmenform. Ansonsten ist mir Bulls als Hausmarke der ZEG (Stadler etc.) in Erinnerung, wo eigentlich nie der UVP fällig wird, sondern dieser ist immer zu hoch angesetzt. Selbst der Angebotspreis von knapp 1000 reißt mich nicht vom Hocker und ich würde ajF selbst aufbauen. 26" Teile bekommt man im Ausverkauf oder gebraucht für schmalen Taler, einzig der Rahmen ist ev. ein Problem. Wobei ich da vermutlich Hr. Fischer anrufen würde und fragen, was er günstig im Lager hat.


----------



## Roelof (23. März 2016)

... oder Glück bei RCZ haben...


----------



## track94 (23. März 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> ... oder Glück bei RCZ haben...


Die haben oft kleine leichte Rahmen für kleines Geld


----------



## Roelof (23. März 2016)

@track94 lustige Wortwahl...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarkusL (28. März 2016)

Bens_Papa schrieb:


> Wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, kann ich das 26 Zoll X.13 von Kaniabikes mit der Magura TS8R-Gabel empfehlen.
> Anhang anzeigen 472706


Wenn das Gesicht deines Sohnes keine Rolle spielt, kannst Du alle Spacer unter und über dem Vorbau so lassen.


----------



## LemonLipstick (28. März 2016)

MarkusL schrieb:


> Wenn das Gesicht deines Sohnes keine Rolle spielt, kannst Du alle Spacer unter und über dem Vorbau so lassen.



wie meinst du das?


----------



## trifi70 (29. März 2016)

Fahrrad Fahren kann gefährlich sein und im Extremfall sogar zum Tode führen. Egal, ob da ein Spacerturm (den meint er wohl) verbaut ist oder nicht...


----------



## Bens_Papa (29. März 2016)

Er meint, dass der "Spacerturm" wohl eeeetwas vorsteht und bei einem Kopfaufprall unschöne Eindrücke im Gesicht hinterlassen kann.
Das ist soweit richtig, aber Sohnemann fährt seit letztem Jahr nur noch mit nem Fullface-Helm und Brille durch die Gegend. Eigentlich nicht aus Sicherheitsgründen, sondern weil es seiner Ansicht nach cooler aussieht.


----------



## KIV (29. März 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich mir einen Kopftreffer am Spacerturm nicht wirklich vorstellen.
Dafür müssten doch die Arme und der Oberkörper extrem kurz sein. Bauch, Kronjuwelen oder Beine wären da bei einem Abgang über den Lenker vllt eher in Gefahr, oder sehe ich das falsch..?


----------



## trifi70 (29. März 2016)

Ja, sehe es auch so: eher Brustbein oder Bauchbereich. Soll man deswegen da jetzt einen Pralltopf (am besten gleich mit Airbag?!) montieren?


----------

